# Matte Orange TT, what do you guys think?



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

I want to wrap my TT to Matte Orange

What do you guys think?


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

Creamsicle, wish there were more pics.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Orange should be shiny in my book. But, I have never had an orange car, so would defer to OC=OrangeCrush. He's shiny orange x2 :thumbup:


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Intriguing.... I'm with americo ... I'd be interested in seeing a pic of the whole car in matte orange. But I am lovin that black grill & lip.


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> Intriguing.... I'm with americo ... I'd be interested in seeing a pic of the whole car in matte orange. But I am lovin that black grill & lip.


here are more photos


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh... My bad not black.... but grill, front lip and rear are carbon fiber. So in that case if the matte finish was intentionally done to accentuate the carbon fiber details, then I approve. But it might not be something I would do. I heard the matte finish is sooo hard to keep up with. Bug splatter pull over and clean, bird poop, pull over and clean if not paint gets screwed up. Someone correct my knowledge of matte finish here, as I am not all too familiar with it first hand.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

mk_ca said:


> I want to wrap my TT to Matte Orange
> 
> What do you guys think?


That's "safety orange". You should get an insurance discount


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

SoSuMi said:


> That's "safety orange". You should get an insurance discount


Only if my insurance agent would agree to that, unfortunately they feel the car is a speeding ticket magnet.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I know matte paint is difficult to care for but I think the wraps are differant. Would look better with all the carbon back. Even better glossy orange and matte carbon.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Even better glossy orange and matte carbon.


I really like that!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

As someone mentioned, it does sort of remind me of a creamsicle!

Not bad - as long as it has supporting mods to match the color choice, I think it would have potential to look good :thumbup:


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Matte is easy to clean. They don't spoil the paint. You don't need to polish, you don't need to wax, you don't have to worry of swirlmarks.. Water just beads on the surface.

How do I know?


























Not the best quality pic, but I drive that everyday to work. :laugh:


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Matte white! Wow! Can't say I've ever seen matte white in person or at all. Car looks awesome xnox202! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.  I was looking for another color around the net sometime in the future and stumbled across this thread. Matte Orange looks really good too!


----------

